# How to start developing?



## holysnikey (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey guys I really want to get into Android developing either kernels or ROMs or both. I'm learning Java in college as we speak and VB. I have pretty decent knowledge of Android OS since I've been rooting and flashing for 3 years now. My question is how does one start getting into developing? I compiled an AOSP 4.0.3 ROM that was just plain deodexed. Is there anything people would recommend like maybe making a few small modifications to the 4.0.3 ROM or one of the other ROMs just for personal use obviously. Or maybe get into kernels and make a few modifications to those? Any suggestions/help would be appreciated I don't see very many tutorials on things this in depth so how to you guys all learn to do it?


----------



## doug piston (Jun 10, 2011)

Best thing in my opinion is find a feature you would like to have and try an implement it. You can look around at other gits, see how things were done. You can learn quite a bit just bit looking in to what others have done.


----------



## holysnikey (Jan 8, 2012)

I would like to try and sync the RootzBoat repo and also add ROM Control to the ROM before I compile. It seems like I would just copy the ROM Control files from the zip I dled on github then put them in the folder where all the other included apps are for the ROM. Is there more than that though? Any good books maybe I could read or something like that?


----------



## Concistency (Nov 2, 2011)

I've been getting into it a lot more, been doing more than I ever thought I could have now. I just learn from other people like he mentioned above. I learn from Gihub, watching how people edit the source and so on and then just go in and learn myself. It's taking a lot of patience, but I'm learning a ton. I learned how to compile and everything just from reading stuff, if I got errors I would just ask in forums or a developer on twitter or what not. I also wanted to learn how to use git, so that was also a self learning process, there is a ton of tutorials for git and the cheat sheet for it that's online, but I'm not even sure if you want all your source on github. I don't know of any books that will teach you how to develop "custom software". Learning all the languages and have a brief understanding will help. I have a lot troubles with the file systems and so on, it can get confusing on where everything is located in my opinion.


----------

